# Something i put together



## Rayde (Aug 26, 2009)

An everyday rider (10mi+/day) i put together from a bmx bike my dad bought, i love this thing! Just wanted to show my impression of a classic muscle bike

-Stainless full fenders, originally from a 26" old lightweight 10spd, reshaped, adapted for the 20" wheels
-Ape hangers, stem salvaged from a scrap pile
-Recovered seat, Sissy, seat post salvaged from a old horrible shape off brand muscle bike
-Platform pedals, levers, linear pull rear, caliper front brakes, all alloy
-Reflectors from an early 80's 20" 5spd road bike
-Swapped out the knobby dirt tires for street tread
-Sanded off the finish on the side walls of the rims, better braking with bare alloy


----------



## gordman1 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Nice work*

That's a nice looking bike, rider or not. And it's blue, which makes it even better. Enjoy it, and be proud of a job well done.


----------



## mastronaut (Aug 26, 2009)

*Kewl!*

<<<*The BMX-RAY*>>>


----------



## Rayde (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------

